# Penn Squall ll 15 Casting Special



## dsurf

New in the box...saw these recently at end of the Pier on OBX being used by Drum Pros. SQLll15SDCS
$190 plus shipping. Will accept USPS money order, personal check (will be held 5 business days), or PayPal (add $6 for fees).


----------



## dsurf

Unlike the Fathom ll casting special, the magnetic control on this Squall is positioned away from the front of the reel, where it does not interfere with reeling in (combativeness with the wrist on the Fathom)


----------



## dsurf

Closed..


----------



## mathuyaar76

No. A level wind reel is not meant for casting but rather for trolling or bottom fishing. You will cast much further with a conventional reel without a levelwind.


----------

